# Silent Base 800



## LS76 (2. September 2015)

Kann man(n) irgendwo das ODD-Cage von o.g. Gehäuse nachkaufen???


----------



## Clay2008 (5. September 2015)

Schreibe doch einfach den Support auf der Be Quiet! Seite an, die helfen dir bestimmt weiter: be quiet! - Serviceanfrage


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. September 2015)

Moin Moin LS76,

das lässt sich bestimmt inrgendwie hinbekommen.
Welchen suchst Du denn, den 4x oder den 3x?

Tatsächlich ist es wirklich das Einfachste, wenn Du eine kurze Mail mit deinen Daten und dem gesuch an unseren Service schreibst.

Gruß Andre


----------

